# Inject webservice von cxf.xml



## Back2Basic (8. Okt 2015)

Hallo,

leider kann ich keinen webservice in einer Klasse injecten. Ich kriege eine Nullpointer wenn ich mit isAlive() diesen testen möchte. Ich nehme stark an, dass dieser die Configurationsdatei nicht auslesen kann.

@ImportResource({"classpath:/cxf.xml"})
public class Beispielklasse{

private static final Logger LOG = LoggerFactory.getLogger(Beispielklasse.class);


@Inject @Named(value = "webserviceClient")
Webservice service;

In einem testng testfall geht dieses wunderbar... 

dort habe ich nur die 

@ContextConfiguration(locations = { "classpath:cxf.xml"}) Annotation statt ImportResource


Vielleicht kann mir hier eine weiterhelfen ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## stg (8. Okt 2015)

gelöscht


----------

